# Voltage switch for Paragon



## DaveTV (Jul 29, 2020)

I like the idea of being able to switch between 9v and 18v on the Paragon. It seems to me that this could be achieved with a simple DPDT switch mod, with diodes D7 and D15 being removed from the board and soldered to the switch instead, thereby isolating the TC1044 from the rest of the circuit.

For 9v, the switch would bypass the TC1044 and connect the +9v supply directly to the D15 cathode pad on the board (through D15 soldered directly to the switch's output).

For 18v, the switch would connect the +9v supply to the TC1044 via the D7 cathode pad on the board (through D7 soldered directly to the switch). The output from the TC1044 would then be connected from D14 back to the switch and finally to the D15 cathode pad on the board (again, through D15 soldered directly to the switch's output).

Does this seem feasible? Is there anything I might be missing here?

Thanks


----------



## LxLuthier (Oct 3, 2021)

I definitely want to know this as well. Did you ever end up trying it?


----------



## DaveTV (Oct 3, 2021)

Yes, I implemented this mod and have been using it for over a year now without any issues. There's another thread that specifically describes this mod. However, it sounds like another user had some trouble implementing it. Happy to help with debugging if you want to give it a try.





__





						Paragon Mod
					

Hi everyone!!  Someone can help me adding a switch to paragon?  I wanna run it in 9 or 18 volts with a switch.  Thank you!!!!




					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## LxLuthier (Oct 5, 2021)

Nice! I'd definitely like to keep the options open for 18v or 9v especially if I've already got the parts for it so thank you for leading the way.


----------



## Kroars (Apr 13, 2022)

DaveTV said:


> Yes, I implemented this mod and have been using it for over a year now without any issues. There's another thread that specifically describes this mod. However, it sounds like another user had some trouble implementing it. Happy to help with debugging if you want to give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is great! I wonder why PedalPCB decided to throw in a charge pump without giving an option for switching back and forth from 9v-18v.  Reading through the forums it seems like half the folks who built the board love 9v in that circuit, but think 18v sounds like garbage.  Then, of course there are others that would prefer the 18v.  I wonder why the decision was made to add the charge pump -just curious.


----------

